# Fish for aquarium - top water fish.



## Dolly Sprint 16v (28 Nov 2008)

Could somebeody please help in identify some fish that will stay fish in the top part of the tank, I currenty have 12 rummies & 12 cardinals which showl together they are always at the bottom of the tank, 12 odessa barbs - middle water fish and 12 harlequins which middle to top and I would like some more top water fish but don't which to put in - any thoughts.

Regards
Paul


----------



## Luketendo (28 Nov 2008)

Hatchet Fish!


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2008)

Lamp eye killifish hang out near the surface a lot too.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Nov 2008)

penguin tetras (Thayeria boehlkei)


----------



## jay (28 Nov 2008)

Pencil fish!! Lovely. Take your pick with what one's.

Hatchet fish would be good but you need to be careful if your tank is open top.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Nov 2008)

There are loads of amazing killifish that make excellent surface and upper water swimmers, but like the hatchets they need a well fitting lid to stop them ending up on the floor!


----------



## FifeFish (29 Nov 2008)

most livebearers
gourami
danio


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Yeh my danio's stay at the waters surface.

Sam


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Nov 2008)

Killifish
Gourami
Danios
Minnows
Guppies (and probably other livebearers)


----------



## Superman (29 Nov 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Pencil fish!! Lovely. Take your pick with what one's.
> 
> Hatchet fish would be good but you need to be careful if your tank is open top.



I've only seen my pencil fish near the surface since I've added my Amazon Frogbit (floating plant) as they live amongst the roots. Other than that, they stay in the rest of the plants.


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2008)

Anything will swim at the surface with enough co2.  
If you look at the mouth of the fish if it appears to point upwards, like guppies and killi fish then odds are it will stay near the surface.


----------

